# Plant advice?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a home office which has to look good. Often, I'm in the room alone and there's no reason that Ellie couldn't sit with me....except:
I have a large floor plant in the room and she has taken to digging in the dirt, pulling out mouthfuls and then distributing them on the rug. This has gotten to be such an appealing activity for her that she does everything in her power to sneak into the room.

In my living room, where I also have two floor plants, but it doesn't have to look so good, I've ended up putting the floor plants on folding tables to keep them alive. I'm hoping as she gets older I can take them down again and she will leave them alone.

I've tried spraying the pot with bitter apple - no luck.

I want to live with my dogs and my plants - suggestions as to how to handle this would be greatly appreciated. BTW, Ellie is 6 months old. According to the trainer in the obedience class, she has "an extra battery". It's cute on most days under most circumstances - but not always.

Louise


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can you put some decorative rocks that have sharp corners (not smooth rocks) in there? If you catch her in the act, you can also clap loudly and do the "Uh uh uh" sound that is very sharp and firm.

Here is a site that talks about reasons for digging, although it sounds like she is just facinated with the dirt and needs to be redirected: http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_garden.php


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It won't look super pretty, but could you line the pot (where the dirt is) with tin-foil? (cover the entire top where the plant goes into the dirt, and have it wrap around the edges, like you were covering a casserole) It would make a sound when Ellie tried to get into it, and maybe help her learn that it's a no-no. Plus, it would be easy to remove when you have clinets in there-


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have plants also and I want Dexter to get used to the plants also. 

When Dexter gets close to the plants or starts to nibble on things I don't want him playing with, I have to use a loud noise to get his attention, then I say "Uh Uh!" very loudly, then give him something else to play with to get his attention off the plant. Then praise praise praise on him playing with his toys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow great advice! I never would have thought of tinfoil. I would keep on the bitter apple and also redirect as Kimberly says... "NO" and give her a toy instead. I have a very tempting basket full of magazines that both my boys at 6 months found irresistable and now they don't even care even though they love paper shredding. 6 months is the worst.. they get better.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When I first got Sissy she would get in my plant and pull out the
stuff on top of the plant. I just took it out of the room for a few
weeks and when I put it back in she forgot about it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the issue is that Ellie gets bored when you are working and the plant is fun. I would spend some time in your office with Ellie and "pretend work". When Ellie touches the plant, redirect her to a chew toy that she only gets while in your office. This may be a good time to use a flossie. I would also consider limiting the time that Ellie can be in your office with you to the time she cam behave. If she continues to go after the plant, she needs to leave the area.

Good luck--keep us posted. BTW--Brutus used to chew the wires of my computer mouse at work so I have been through something similar.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have plants also and I want Dexter to get used to the plants also.
> 
> When Dexter gets close to the plants or starts to nibble on things I don't want him playing with, I have to use a loud noise to get his attention, then I say "Uh Uh!" very loudly, then give him something else to play with to get his attention off the plant. Then praise praise praise on him playing with his toys.


Yup, like Linda said.
Carole


----------

